# What is your favorite MBV juice?



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

I was wondering which Mount Baker flavors you like and which ones are the best.

I read a lot about MBV and the quality of their juice.... 1st shipment is on its way to test!


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I was wondering which Mount Baker flavors you like and which ones are the best.
> 
> I read a lot about MBV and the quality of their juice.... 1st shipment is on its way to test!



have not tried any of these but very interested in your review on them as i am always searching for new exciting juices to try


----------



## rvdwesth (3/10/14)

As soon as the SAPO strike is done and mail flows... I USED the USPS option and not a courier


----------

